# Prescription glasses



## jojemoruga (Apr 24, 2014)

Hey there,

So I'm wondering what others who wear prescription glasses do for riding. I have a set of shimano sunglasses with their prescription accessory, which work excellent for me, except when the weather gets tricky (cold/rainy/muddy) and the water drops get in between the two lenses and makes them get foggy, diminishing my vision.

I've seen that Oakley makes prescription lenses for their cycling sunglasses, which may solve the problem, but I think they're quite expensive (wouldn't really know though).

I would love to hear some suggestions/alternatives or whether someone has any experience with the Oakley sun/prescription glasses.

Thanks in advance guys.


----------



## LinkyPinky87 (Aug 19, 2015)

plus 1

i currently just use my standard every day rayban prescription glasses.
work fine but am afraid they will come off after a stack


----------



## jojemoruga (Apr 24, 2014)

I used to do that but decided it was to risky breaking them and being left with nothing for day to day use

Enviado desde mi SD4930UR mediante Tapatalk


----------



## mfa81 (Apr 1, 2011)

oakley would be the best, but you are right it's expensive!

take a look at sportsrx you can have an idea of the price!


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2015)

We got my son sunglasses at Walmart. Single vision around $100. I use some Nike frames with photo-sensitive lenses and like them a lot. Not much good in the extremes in winter or rain, but what is?


----------



## TheGweed (Jan 30, 2010)

I wear advanced progressives and my eye shape won't allow contacts. It stinks out loud. Used to be that whenever I got new glasses/prescription I would use the older pair for riding.

I got tired of wearing an older prescription for riding so I went to the eyeglass place and just bought a second, cheap pair of glasses. They're still fairly pricey with the advanced progressive lens, and Oakleys would be much more. I went with the "I don't want to spend a lot on riding glasses because there's a chance of ruining them every time I ride" mantra.


----------



## root (Jan 24, 2006)

Been using Oakleys since they first started doing the insert lens in lens thing. Current pair of Flak jackets I've been using for years now. Hard to beat single lens.


----------



## BikeDestroyer (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm a long time Oalkey wearer but couldn't justify the cost for prescription Oakleys. I have been wearing these and they fit & work great. Tifosi Dolomite 2.0 | SportRx


----------



## jojemoruga (Apr 24, 2014)

Wow, that's a great price! How well do those protect your eyes from the mud?

Enviado desde mi SD4930UR mediante Tapatalk


----------



## NWS (Jun 30, 2010)

I've been wearing my regular prescription glasses for a few years, with a full-face helmet. No issues yet, despite more crashes than I care to admit. I do like the idea of using something else though, and those Tofosi Dolomites are pretty appearing.

For downhill, I use contacts and goggles.


----------



## NWS (Jun 30, 2010)

jojemoruga said:


> Wow, that's a great price! How well do those protect your eyes from the mud?


And do you have any issues with fogging?
Or wind in your eyes at high speeds?

Thanks!


----------



## BikeDestroyer (Jul 25, 2012)

jojemoruga said:


> Wow, that's a great price! How well do those protect your eyes from the mud?
> 
> Enviado desde mi SD4930UR mediante Tapatalk


I have only ridden with them in the rain once. They do as good a job as any other glasses without going to full on goggles. If you click on the brand and then Tifosi there is a list of all the Tifosi glasses available. I like the Dolomite 2.0 because they fit similar to my old Oakley flak jack.....not exactly the same but close. There are many other brands to choose from at SportRX too.


----------



## BikeDestroyer (Jul 25, 2012)

NWS said:


> And do you have any issues with fogging?
> Or wind in your eyes at high speeds?
> 
> Thanks!


I haven't had any issues with wind in my eyes but have slight issue with fogging. I bought a no fog cloth that should take care of that issue, it works on my dirtbike goggles so should work on the glasses too.


----------



## siata94 (Jan 27, 2013)

Zenni Optical

you can get prescription glasses, frame/lens/tint for $20, transition tint only $15 extra. I have VSP and don't even bother w/ Costco or Walmart anymore, still costs more out of pocket then buying from Zenni.

I also have several pairs of polarized prescription Oakleys and still use them regularly but tired of paying hundreds out of pocket for a pair of glasses...


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

jojemoruga said:


> I've seen that Oakley makes prescription lenses for their cycling sunglasses, which may solve the problem, but I think they're quite expensive (wouldn't really know though).


Think $250 on top of the sunglasses for rx Oakleys. If you go that route I recommend the Racing Jackets since you can swap rx/non rx in and out easily. They're not so good for high prescriptions (over +/- 4.50 or a cyl of 3) because of edge thickness.

Alternatively look at contact lenses. Contact lenses rock when it comes to riding fast, it's like going from letterboxed to wide screen. Plus you can wear standard googles or glasses over the top without the worry/expense that comes from scratches.


----------



## Arebee (Sep 13, 2012)

Fix the Spade said:


> Alternatively look at contact lenses. Contact lenses rock when it comes to riding fast, it's like going from letterboxed to wide screen. Plus you can wear standard googles or glasses over the top without the worry/expense that comes from scratches.


I agree! My prescription is 20-30, so it's not that bad so I just rode without glasses. I absolutely refused to wear contacts. The thought of touching my eye skeeved me out, but my 12 year old daughter convinced me I could do it. It took me three tries at the Optometrist to get them in my eyes by myself and now two years later it's second nature. I only wear them for biking, so I buy daily use and get 45 pairs for about $70. Since I only wear them 4-5 hours at a time, I'll wear them a couple times before tossing them.

I can't imagine riding without them! I wear cheap $10 Smith & Wesson shooting glasses for protection.


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

Arebee said:


> Since I only wear them 4-5 hours at a time, I'll wear them a couple times before tossing them.


As an Optician let me scream NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! at you.

*NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!*

On a less melodramatic note, never put used dailies back into your eyes. They're extremely absorbent and fantastic at sucking up any kind of debris or gunk in your eye. Plus once you use them they're not sterile anymore. They're also not designed to work with whatever solution you're putting them in to re-use them, which can lead to irritation of the cornea from the chemical reaction. That often has long term consequences like dry eye.

I've seen dozens of people pick up infections from re-using lenses. I've also seen people with scratched corneas thanks to getting microscopic chunks of dirt stuck on the lense at some point. If the lens gets the chance to dry out it can bond or harden to the cornea as well, which will get you a trip to the ER to have it peeled off, that's not pleasant.

It's really not worth the money saving.


----------



## tdilf (Sep 21, 2006)

I have Oakley Rx and love them - straight jacket. Now looking into getting racing jackets with clear lenses for night riding and night snowboarding. And as already mentioned racing jackets can change out lenses real quick and easy.


----------



## RSAmerica (Aug 24, 2012)

Oakley SI Ballistic M Frame 2.0 with ESS U-RX Insert (ESS is subsidiary of Oakley) works awesome! You can find the SI Ballistic M Frame 2.0 Array kit on Ebay which comes with a gray and clear lens and case. The ESS U-RX insert is around $40. For daytime riding in the woods the best lens is the VR28, low light Persimmon, 
Dark clear lens.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NWS (Jun 30, 2010)

BikeDestroyer said:


> I'm a long time Oalkey wearer but couldn't justify the cost for prescription Oakleys. I have been wearing these and they fit & work great. Tifosi Dolomite 2.0 | SportRx


Do those Tifosi glasses have an insert to hold the corrective lenses, or is correction part of the regular/main lens?

Thanks!


----------



## tartis99 (Oct 27, 2015)

Sams Club - I bought sport glasses and had clear Rx lenses installed. They have plastic safety lenses, and have rubber around the nose area for more protection. Here I am wearing them racing BMX. 








Sent from my Galaxy Note 4


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

I have description goggles for sports. the problem is always fogging. the good thing about these is that they are less than year old and the ant-fogging stuff helps clear the fog quickly once I start pedaling--there is no such thing as no fog.

I prefer the goggles or an old pair of glasses with croaky band as the straps provide great support, keeps them from moving. Downside is the closer fit means more fog.


----------



## jojemoruga (Apr 24, 2014)

cjsb said:


> I have description goggles for sports. the problem is always fogging. the good thing about these is that they are less than year old and the ant-fogging stuff helps clear the fog quickly once I start pedaling--there is no such thing as no fog.
> 
> I prefer the goggles or an old pair of glasses with croaky band as the straps provide great support, keeps them from moving. Downside is the closer fit means more fog.


Would you recommend any specific goggles?

Enviado desde mi SD4930UR mediante Tapatalk


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

jojemoruga said:


> Would you recommend any specific goggles?
> 
> Enviado desde mi SD4930UR mediante Tapatalk


I have no idea what mine are, got them through the eye doctor. They have the word "Leader" stamped on them. Probably made by some company who makes them for everybody.


----------



## LinkyPinky87 (Aug 19, 2015)

This guy Edgar Davids... always wore glasses/goggles on the field

Maybe I should find out what the hell he wears.


----------



## tubbnation (Jul 6, 2015)

I used to wear prescription sunglasses until I got tired of dealing with sweat and fog issues, so I switched to wearing my contacts (dailies). 

If I want protection at some point, I'll look into goggles.


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

NWS said:


> Do those Tifosi glasses have an insert to hold the corrective lenses, or is correction part of the regular/main lens?
> 
> Thanks!


You would purchase a prescription lens for the main frame. The lenses are easy to swap out which is why many of the Tifosi glasses come with 3 different lenses.

A lot of the lenses are vented to help prevent fogging and some have a Clarion finish to repel water and sweat.

I have the Tifosi Lore and they fit well.
Lore Matte Black - Tifosi Optics Sunglasses

For lenses and parts, just look up the frames you are interested in at the Tifosi site then go here to see what lenses they have available.
https://store.prolens.com/tifosi-lore-replacement-lenses-p1822.aspx

Or here to see what is available for prescription. For other models I would call
https://store.prolens.com/tifosi-prescription-sunglasses-c143.aspx


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

woodchips said:


> I used to wear prescription sunglasses until I got tired of dealing with sweat and fog issues, so I switched to wearing my contacts (dailies).
> 
> If I want protection at some point, I'll look into goggles.


That's what I did. I then bought sunglasses for protection and clarity of trail features. Eventually I'll order a set of prescription lenses for the glasses in the event I lose a contact while riding or camping and don't have backups.


----------



## BikeDestroyer (Jul 25, 2012)

NWS said:


> Do those Tifosi glasses have an insert to hold the corrective lenses, or is correction part of the regular/main lens?
> 
> Thanks!


There is no insert, they are your prescription lenses in the glasses.....they look like normal glasses.


----------



## NWS (Jun 30, 2010)

Thanks for the info, everybody!


----------



## jojemoruga (Apr 24, 2014)

LinkyPinky87 said:


> This guy Edgar Davids... always wore glasses/goggles on the field
> 
> Maybe I should find out what the hell he wears.


Do that and let us know 

Enviado desde mi SD4930UR mediante Tapatalk


----------



## LinkyPinky87 (Aug 19, 2015)

jojemoruga said:


> Do that and let us know
> 
> Enviado desde mi SD4930UR mediante Tapatalk


Granted they were for eye protection due to glaucoma.
Still a pair of glasses that you can run around with in a semi-contact sport is pretty impressive.

I used to use my prescription ray-ban sunnies, perfect.. maybe a touch dark when you get into the cover of trees, or the day turns overcast.
Worked well for the 4-5 years I had them, then I sat on them =(


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Three pairs of prescription Oakley's (Half Jacket and Full Jackets)...love them.


----------



## highspeed556 (Aug 30, 2015)

Dude. Zenni Optical.

You can pick up a pair of prescription glasses for like $40 to your door. All their glasses can be fitted with tinted lenses if you want.

And yes, that price is for prescription lenses!


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

highspeed556 said:


> Dude. Zenni Optical.
> 
> You can pick up a pair of prescription glasses for like $40 to your door. All their glasses can be fitted with tinted lenses if you want.
> 
> And yes, that price is for prescription lenses!


^^^ Sound likes he's advertising for someone.


----------



## highspeed556 (Aug 30, 2015)

Cleared2land said:


> ^^^ Sound likes he's advertising for someone.


I've ordered numerous pairs for myself and my family through Zenni and never had a bad experience. I just like being able to order a complete pair of prescription glasses for $40 when I break a pair, or when I just want to try a new look.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

^^^ The OP is seeking advice on styles and types of prescription glass, not where to buy them. 

Your reply is smelling more like spam.


----------



## highspeed556 (Aug 30, 2015)

Cleared2land said:


> ^^^ The OP is seeking advice on styles and types of prescription glass, not where to buy them.
> 
> Your reply is smelling more like spam.


Well I'm sorry that you're mistaken. I was simply offering a suggestion. They have tons of styles to choose from, and they're cheap (he was complaining about how expensive prescription sunglasses were in his OP).


----------



## FASTFAT (Oct 22, 2015)

i just ride blurry ;-/


----------



## cdn-dave (Jan 6, 2007)

I've got prescription Oakleyu Gas Can (small), and the optics are just amazing. Too slippery to wear when riding though.

My go-to sports glasses were prescription Rudy Project Apaches with photochromic prescription lenses. Wore those for the last 8 years, only switched cuz they started to look too dated...
Next up are Julbo Blast with photochromic prescription lenses. Still not sure of the style (really big), optics are top, fit could be a little tighter. That's what I get for online shopping...

Sent from my LG-P880 using Tapatalk


----------



## spyghost (Oct 30, 2012)

i'm using rudy project rydon here with trivex transition lens, custom cut similar to a stock original rydon lens.

since we're talking about prescription, how do you wear prescription eyewear with goggles?


----------



## SDMTB'er (Feb 11, 2014)

I just use contact lenses for riding. Glasses ALWAYS fog.


----------



## NWS (Jun 30, 2010)

spyghost said:


> i'm using rudy project rydon here with trivex transition lens, custom cut similar to a stock original rydon lens.
> 
> since we're talking about prescription, how do you wear prescription eyewear with goggles?


Contacts. I've seen ski goggles that were made to fit over glasses, but they were really bulky and seemed like they would be very prone to fogging up, and hard to de-fog. But I'm only guessing as I have not tried them.

The biggest concern I have is face-plant. I don't want to trash my regular glasses, and I really don't want glasses being pressed into my eyeballs.

I've had no trouble with contact lenses under goggles though, for biking and snowboarding.


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

NWS said:


> The biggest concern I have is face-plant. I don't want to trash my regular glasses, and I really don't want glasses being pressed into my eyeballs.


There are spring loaded inserts you can get that fit into regular ski/moto goggles. They work very well, certainly better than specs under goggles and they're face plant safe.

But I agree contact lenses are even better.


----------



## inter (Nov 27, 2010)

highspeed556 said:


> Dude. Zenni Optical.
> 
> You can pick up a pair of prescription glasses for like $40 to your door. All their glasses can be fitted with tinted lenses if you want.
> 
> And yes, that price is for prescription lenses!


thanks for the suggestion. I just received 2 pair from Zenni, very happy with them, no worrying breaking $$$ glasses.

dont worry about the other poster accusing you for spamming. so I guess he also spamming for Oakley...hahaha..

however, I dont see both of you of spamming.


----------



## LinkyPinky87 (Aug 19, 2015)

I ended up with a pair of Puma glasses.









Perfect, swappable outer lenses, inner prescription lenses can be whatever prescription you need (those of you that would know, some shapes are too curved for people that are pretty much blind)
Rode all day today and no fogging issues, maybe because fresh and new.
And fit way better in a full face helmet than my raybans, plus they just feel alot more secure on my face as well.

Specsavers Optometrists - Designer Glasses, Sunglasses, Contact Lenses & Eyecare | Specsavers Australia


----------



## NWS (Jun 30, 2010)

inter said:


> thanks for the suggestion. I just received 2 pair from Zenni, very happy with them, no worrying breaking $$$ glasses.
> 
> dont worry about the other poster accusing you for spamming. so I guess he also spamming for Oakley...hahaha..
> 
> however, I dont see both of you of spamming.


I appreciate the pointer to Zenni as well. After the mentions in this thread I bought a set of glasses with clip-on shades to keep in my car. I think they set me back fifty bucks or so, which is kind of amazing.


----------



## Dribear (Feb 3, 2016)

I would find an Oakley frame you like, that accepts script lenses. Potentinally find said frames on ebay, and order the inserts. 
Most of them are plug n pray.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I've been wearing Wiley X Bricks. They only fog when I'm all covered up in winter garb and stop on the trail. I add C-Clear in the winter when I know this may happen. 
They're designed as motorcycle-safety glasses. 
I have one pair grey polarized and another in clear, both in my prescription. Excellent glasses. Probably been buying them again and again for 7 years. 
I even wear the clear ones at work since they're safety rated. They work great for night rides as well.


----------



## blacksheep5150 (Oct 22, 2014)

Just ordered my second pair from zenni , transition lenses ,grey tint , special coating $118 dollars shipped .


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

I resisted Oakleys for a long time due to cost and perceived gear snob appeal. But my script has gradually worsened and I need bifocals these days--darned few companies will make wraparound lenses that work for me! I tried regular sunglasses and contacts but didn't find the contacts to be very comfortable (I seem to suffer from dry eyes) I tried a prescription insert in some Rudy Projects but I didn't care for the "riding in binoculars," feel. The optics weren't that great honestly, and they pre-dated my need for reading panels so it was getting hard to see my cyclocomputer or deal with mechanicals or other close up work. So I finally ponied up for some Oakleys and they are flat out amazing. The optics are so clear--better than my daily wear glasses! The progressive bifocal works beautifully, and the frame seems very durable and fit me very well with minimal adjustments. They're not cheap but you can tell where the money went when you wear them, and (assuming they don't get lost or damaged) they seem durable enough to be a good long term investment...


----------



## LinkyPinky87 (Aug 19, 2015)

What oaklys did you end up with?


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

LinkyPinky87 said:


> What oaklys did you end up with?


Oakley Flak Jacket XLJ.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Oakley Flak Jacket XLJ prescription Sunglasses are what I have too. I also have a pair of prescription Half Jackets.

I'm VERY pleased with these. These are my fourth pair of Oakley's.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

My hubby has Oakley Crosslinks Rx. These have interchangeable lens (Clear and amber). He's had them for a couple years and has worn them dh and on the trail.

I just got a new pair of the Flak Prizms (tried them out on my last ride). They are not Rx but really like them and highly recommend them. Vision clarity and transition in and out of shade to sunlight is crisp, and smooth


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

Just received my Oakley Flak Jacket XLJ's with the Rx Prizm Trail lens a few days ago. PHENOMENAL!! I bought the sunglasses through Art's Cyclery and wore them with a hydrotac bifocal for a few months since my distance correction is so small. Oakley optics are so much more precise that they were almost enough for my distance correction. Finally gave up on the constantly failing hydrotacs and did the Rx instead. SportRX was way out of line for $$ and they are not affiliated with ANY vision insurance so after spending $450 for lenses only, I _might_ get $50 back from insurance. A local large Eye Doc group ended up being an Oakley dealer and also did VSP insurance so I was able to get the digital progressive Prizm Trail lenses for my frames with my out of pocket at $288. Worth every penny. Just getting used to the correction while on the trail, now. Pretty weird sensation at first! Prizm Trail is incredible, too!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Oh My Sack! said:


> Just received my Oakley Flak Jacket XLJ's with the Rx Prizm Trail lens a few days ago. PHENOMENAL!! I bought the sunglasses through Art's Cyclery and wore them with a hydrotac bifocal for a few months since my distance correction is so small. Oakley optics are so much more precise that they were almost enough for my distance correction. Finally gave up on the constantly failing hydrotacs and did the Rx instead. SportRX was way out of line for $$ and they are not affiliated with ANY vision insurance so after spending $450 for lenses only, I _might_ get $50 back from insurance. A local large Eye Doc group ended up being an Oakley dealer and also did VSP insurance so I was able to get the digital progressive Prizm Trail lenses for my frames with my out of pocket at $288. Worth every penny. Just getting used to the correction while on the trail, now. Pretty weird sensation at first! Prizm Trail is incredible, too!


Very helpful to know that the Prizm trails are Rx as well! True they are not cheap but the design is phenomenal. Chris is looking to replace the crosslinks and he will be checking out the Prizm Trails Rx

Thanks OMS!


----------

